# Tax Refund when claiming job seekers allowance



## UpTheCreek (5 Mar 2011)

Hello all, hopefully I'm in the right forum, new here.
I have 2 questions as regards claiming a tax refund, 

The first is as follows:
I have used an online calculator to check what income tax I should have paid last year and what I actually paid which is shown on my P60. If the calculator is correct I am due a refund, approx 350 euros. 

Last october I was put on three day week and proceeded to claim job seekers allowance or benefit, I'm not sure of which, not good with these kinds of things, don't know if it makes a difference which it is, have been working full time the last 8 years so this is all new to me.
My question is can I still try and claim back this tax even though I was claiming the JA/JB for the last few months of the year? 

The second question relates to tax relief/refunds in relation to college fees, before I "go there" should I start a new thread or ask it with this one?

Any information or input would be appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## Black Sheep (6 Mar 2011)

As you were working full time prior to the 3 day week I assume you were in receipt of *JB which is a taxable *payment. You must add your JB payment (less 13euros per week) to the amount shown on the P60 to get your full taxable income for the year.
Do you still think you may still be entitled to a refund. If so contact revenue


----------



## Sue Ellen (6 Mar 2011)

UpTheCreek said:


> The second question relates to tax relief/refunds in relation to college fees, before I "go there" should I start a new thread or ask it with this one?



Most likely best to ask in the Taxation Forum.  Run the search option before posting and you may get an appropriate previous reply.  Revenue.ie might also have the answer.


----------



## woodbine (6 Mar 2011)

I was in a similar position last year. I was put on a three day week and then was on maternity benefit for the last couple of months of 2010. I checked on Revenue Online and my JSB had not been taken into account. I phoned revenue and the lady said she needed to update my file to inculde the JSB. I was sent out a tax refund within a few days. They were very efficient.


----------



## deadlyduck (6 Mar 2011)

> You must add your JB payment (less 13 euros per week) to the amount shown  on the P60 to get your full taxable income for the year.



This seems to contradict the information on page 1 of [broken link removed]- as I read that document, if you are in receipt of JB due to having been put on a 3-day week, the amount of the benefit received is *NOT* taxable.


----------



## UpTheCreek (15 Mar 2011)

Thanks for responses people, had'nt thought of taking the JB into account. Was in during the week to the revenue and said it to them, 

It is taxable and what ever you recieved must be added to the gross income on the P60.

Should still be eligible for a few quid back after recalculating, asked about the tuition fees too and it depends on earnings, tax paid etc, so i'm told, hope to hear from in the next couple of weeks with good news, p45 is on the way so could do with it although it may complicate matters. 
thanks again.


----------



## cdaly (23 Mar 2011)

I agree with deadlyduck, if you were in receipt of JB due to reduced working week, it is not taxable. Unfortunately Revenue staff not always in the know!!


----------

